# Xbox virgin - gently coax me into knowing what I want



## subversplat (Jun 18, 2009)

I know that I'm going to need an xbox 360 or similar to get me through all the mind numbing days I've got ahead of me as friends piss off on holiday or to adventure theme parks and the like and all I've got is myself and a bottle of high octane prescription medication for company. The only question is *what do I want*?!

I guess I want a Jasper console - It's OK because I've got a How-To in identifying these - but I also want something chipped, would this be a problem? Are 360 chips available with stealth mode now or would I have to register on Live, download all the DLC I need and _then_ install a chip, or is there an on/off function to make my life much, much easier?

I'm angling for an Arcade for the cheapness and freshness of the consoles (most Jaspers are Arcades, from what I've read) but am I going to end up spending a million pounds upgrading it to the level of an elite in the end. Is it even possible to upgrade to Elite status or just Premium?

It's all such a bloody palaver. What was wrong with just buying a fucking SNES and plugging it into the phono on your telly?


----------



## YouSir (Jun 18, 2009)

subversplat said:


> I know that I'm going to need an xbox 360 or similar to get me through all the mind numbing days I've got ahead of me as friends piss off on holiday or to adventure theme parks and the like and all I've got is myself and a bottle of high octane prescription medication for company. The only question is *what do I want*?!
> 
> I guess I want a Jasper console - It's OK because I've got a How-To in identifying these - but I also want something chipped, would this be a problem? Are 360 chips available with stealth mode now or would I have to register on Live, download all the DLC I need and _then_ install a chip, or is there an on/off function to make my life much, much easier?
> 
> ...



I *think* that stealth mode is down to the copy you're using, some won't have problems with Live, others won't, just a matter of checking before hand. Don't often use Live though so I'm not sure.

And just about the only difference between the models is accessories in the basic package, hard drive size and initial Live deal (how many free months, level of account etc). You can buy two of those later on, the hard drive you might want slightly larger than the Arcade offers but you can replace it if you're a little savvy about these things.


----------



## Addy (Jun 19, 2009)

People dont 'chip' the 360's, softmods have been the norm for years now.
You have to extract the key that associates the dvd drive to the motherboard from the drive, modify it with software and then flash it back to the drive.
A simple proccess if you know what your doing and have the right sotware/hardware to do the job.

Stealth patching of games does not guarantee that you wont get banned from xbox live.
There are many ideas as to how MS identify and ban consoles, but I dont think anything is 100% proven.

To try and keep your xbox as safe as possible from a ban, make sure you always have the latest iextreme firmware flashed on your drive, use AGBX to validate any games you rip/download are stealth patched correctly and dont play a game either online or offline until after the official release date.


----------



## treelover (Jun 21, 2009)

if you are earning good money, why not just buy genuine games, just a thought


----------



## subversplat (Jun 21, 2009)

treelover said:


> if you are earning good money, why not just buy genuine games, just a thought



Well, they might be shit to start off, I'm currently on long term sick (not that its any of your business) and, finally, why bother when I can just rip them off?


----------



## Cloud (Jun 27, 2009)

I only play any game vs real players so unfortunately means I end up paying for stuff.

Paying for Xbox live is just stupid thou imo, they dont host fuck all; the players host. Never got that one myself, paying for the online functionality of a machine,


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

Ressurecting this thread simply because it's the most recent one that mentions Jasper chips and I can't be arsed to start a new thread 

So, sub, you mention you know how to identify the new Jasper chipset models. Care to share? I want an XBox360 (not especially bothered which version but an Elite bundle makes sense atm) and of course I want the latest chipset. After googling around for a good couple of hours I'm not seeing anything concrete other than something about the Arcade versions being more likely to be Jaspers, and something about the power supply (something I don't completely understand, if I'm honest).

Now, I would have thought shopping around online would lead to getting the best value bundle, but how would I check it's a Jasper console that way? Will I just have to trawl through my town centre shops and hope for the best, then run the gauntlet past the scallies on the way home and hope I don't get mugged?


----------



## The Groke (Jul 13, 2009)

My Arcade I bought at the turn of the year is a Jasper. They have slightly different power cable ports and a slightly different ampage on the power specs.

I would imagine that you could probably narrow it down to a serial number range with a quick google - the serial is usually on the box on a label along with the manufacturing date.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 13, 2009)

The Groke said:


> My Arcade I bought at the turn of the year is a Jasper. They have slightly different power cable ports and a slightly different ampage on the power specs.
> 
> I would imagine that you could probably narrow it down to a serial number range with a quick google - the serial is usually on the box on a label along with the manufacturing date.



OK, I'm seeing something about looking for 12V,12 on the serial number board place thing on the back. That's simple enough.

I guess that means a schlepp around the shops then, rather than risking online (where I imagine they'll try to shift the old stock first).

Game are still saying the Arcade version has a 256mb card, not internal memory, so I'm assuming this is an indicator that their's won't be the new Jasper stock?


----------



## Addy (Jul 13, 2009)

Yopu have to take in the fact that at some point your 360 will die from the RROD!
It could be within 3 months from new or it could be 3yrs....regardless of motherboard and chipset.
I have had quite a few 360's pass through my hands now for RROD repairs, and although the Jasper/Falcon mobo's with extra heatsinks do help, the fact that the xclamps fail results in a borked box.

If you really want to test the water with a 360, I'd suggest buying a borked box off ebay ~ £35ish (within its 3 yr RROD warranty) and sending it back to MS for repair/replacement.
(make sure you ask all the right questions to ebay seller... is warranty sticker intact...is there no signs of opening of case)

When you get your 360, flash the drive firmware with the latest iExtreme firmware to enable playing of all your 'backed up' games.

AFOM will provide you with a warranty return and flashed if required, but i'd have to work on him to get it at the right price if your interested.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 16, 2009)

I've got myself a Jasper chipset Premium package from my local Game. Loving it so far (apart from being irked I can't connect it to tinternet (via ethernet) at same time as my comps using the wireless network through my apple airport express, but after hours of googling I know why, I know what I need to buy to make it work, but I'm not sure I will).

Mr Paw addicted to Street Fighter IV, I'm addicted to GTA IV.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Jul 16, 2009)

How many prostitutes have you killed?


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 18, 2009)

Dillinger4 said:


> How many prostitutes have you killed?



1 on purpose. With my gun. Probably several as accidental carsplat victims.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 25, 2009)

*ahem*

Still going strong with GTA IV. Loving it. Niko Bellic is my hero. So strong. So manly. Yet you know there's some caring in there, and deep down he's a good person. I have a feeling something awful is going to happen because of his 'friendship' with Kate (I want them to get married). I know what the big decision you have to make at the end is. I know what I'll choose, I think. It depends how it goes down I guess. Am approx. 60% through the game so far. I'm so immersed in it I think I actually dreamt about it the other day 

Have bought Saints Row 2 for when I'm done. Is GTA San Andreas worth a look? 

I wonder if I can defer my MRes until I get my first RROD


----------



## The Groke (Jul 26, 2009)

Saints Row is pretty much the opposite of GTAIV.

I couldn't get on with it.

From the sounds of what it is you like so much about GTAIV, you won't get on with it either.

Oh well - can't hurt to give it a bash!

San Andreas is Ok - I found all the side missions and games made it feel a little unfocused, but in general I seem to be in the minority and The Fans seem to rate it the highest of the series.

IMO Vice City is the best of the previous games - partly because of the neon 80's City, but mostly because of the utterly, utterly brilliant soundtrack.

They have yet to beat it in a GTA game - it really is fucking ace and it fits the game so well.



ETA - Checkit!


----------



## Addy (Jul 26, 2009)

San Andreas, Vice City and GTA3 Liberty City are all great titles.
Saints Row 1 & 2, Mafia, Godfather are all of a similar vein but IMHO they dont cut it like the GTA series.

Got to agree with the Groke, the soundtrack on Vice city is great, even all the talk shows and comercials are worth listening to.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 27, 2009)

GTAIV for sure - Just done the bank job with Packie and Im still elated!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Aug 3, 2009)

You're right about Saints Row 2 - I hated it. That one will be going to a good home somewhere else. 

Finished GTA IV and it's utter awesomeness. Thinking of playing it all through again but choosing the other ending. Only racked up 350 achievement points too, because I cheated o) and rushed through the plot. Second time around would be a good opportunity to do it properly. I don't think I'd ever get tired driving around the city listening to Juliette Lewis on Radio Broker  I feel utterly bereft now it's over 

I'm playing Fable II at the moment. It's taken me a while to give a damn about it, but it's pretty good. 

I got The Orange Box from a couple of recs, and apart from the awesomeness that is Portal, I've realised just how much I don't get on with first person stuff. Which is a real problem since the majority of excellent titles are FPS. I'm going to play Bioshock anyway, since it's got such a good rec. Can't get into Half-Life 2 in the Orange Box, because I get so frustrated with FP. 

I had a look at reviews for the Godfather, and while it looks ok there are too many bad reviews of it for me to take a punt at the moment. I'll live in hope for more excellent GTA titles. It blew me away, and on my new HD telly looks flaming great. It did, however, make me lose just over a week of my life. So perhaps it's a good thing there aren't other games like it.


----------



## The Groke (Aug 4, 2009)

Portal is ace.

Persevere with the FPS as you might suddenly click and like you said, there are a lot of good titles with this presentation.

Why don't you buy the add-on for GTA as well from XBox live - gives you another 5-6 hours at least of gameplay.


----------

